# Frigidaire refrigerator not getting water



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

you didn't list the model and serial # [ it makes a difference]. it won't work regardless, if the filters out... you probably have bad valve. if you have two & i had to guess, i'd say the single valve.


----------



## mendels (Nov 7, 2009)

The model number is FRS22ZRF. Where is the serial number located?


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

The serial number should be located at/near the model number. Most of these are inside the fridge or on a tag at the bottom of the fridge. As stated, you will not get water with the filter out, or IF the filter is not placed properly. Filters must be seated absolutely properly to work. Some are really hard to seat. Water may be getting to the fridge from the valve on the wall, but there is a separate electro-valve for the fridge itself. Some are readily visible on the lower back, some are located behind a panel at the lower back. Some models use this electro-valve, or two separate valves, to control water to both the ice-maker and door water fill. If you have not already, try a new filter. If this doesn't solve the problem, you may have to check out the water fill valve in the back. Good Luck, David


----------



## chiaop (Nov 22, 2009)

My frigidaire gallery professional series refrigerator cannot dispense water. there was a delay after you press the button, then water would come out after a few seconds. now there is no sound at all. any thoughts on when there is no sound? still trying to find the model number.

thanks.


----------



## jttaylor651 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Frigidaire Filter*

My last refrigerator that I owned was a Frigidaire and I had this same issue. If it is the same problem I had all you need is a new filter. I bought my filter from aaapartstoday.com. They have a ton of Frigidaire parts and their service is amazing! I hope this helps!


----------

